# Help me solve my pc problem



## samprince1991 (Jun 24, 2010)

My sytem config is 


OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Version	5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 Build 2600
OS Manufacturer	Microsoft Corporation
System Name	USER
System Manufacturer	INTEL_
System Model	ECG3510M
System Type	X86-based PC
Processor	x86 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 7 GenuineIntel ~2319 Mhz
BIOS Version/Date	Intel Corp. ECG3510M.86A.0112.2009.0203.1136, 2/3/2009
SMBIOS Version	2.4
Windows Directory	C:\WINDOWS
System Directory	C:\WINDOWS\system32
Boot Device	\Device\HarddiskVolume2
Locale	United States
Hardware Abstraction Layer	Version = "5.1.2600.5512 (xpsp.080413-2111)"
User Name	USER\welcome
Time Zone	India Standard Time
Total Physical Memory	2,048.00 MB
Available Physical Memory	904.61 MB
Total Virtual Memory	2.00 GB
Available Virtual Memory	1.94 GB
Page File Space	3.84 GB
Page File	C:\pagefile.sys

and i had Nvidea gfrorce 9800 graphics card.
and my system was working fine.


once my 500 gb harddisk burst.
so i sent it to the company to replace it and they did it.


THEn my pc was dead slow.I REINSTALLED XP AND I did not solve my problem.
So i sent my pc again.
THey did something and they said that the graphics card failed and so they removed it.But the graphics card is fine(I gave it to the store where i bought it and tested it) Now they returned the pc with kaspersky antivirus(original) installed on my pc .
Now my pc is working fine ,but when i try to install any software it hangs for a large time and returns to the original condition.Is this due to antivirus os does my hardware has any problems?

Give some ideas to what to do with that graphics card?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 24, 2010)

samprince1991 said:


> My sytem config is
> 
> 
> OS Name	Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> ...



little insight into your pc config will help. processor, motherboard & powersupply, along with brand, model number & wattage.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2010)

Proccy is Intel Core2 Quad CPU, 2GB RAM, MOBO most prolly Intel Desktop Board DG35EC... 
I can't tell using which s/w he has pulled all these scary specs

@OP: Which HDD did they give you next? Why don't you try putting the graphics card back in your machine and see if it works...anyways even if it is gone it will be no harm for your MOBO...


----------



## asingh (Jun 24, 2010)

Remove your LAN cable / or internet connection device. Uninstall the anti virus and check. Also post a screen shot of the task manager, with the process tab expanded. We should be able to see ALL the processes.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 24, 2010)

HDD burst???!!!
Burst means? Can you please tell what exactly happened with the HDD?

And, if KIS is installed and advanced settings is activated, then any file you try to open which is not whitelisted in KIS, KIS would first scan it then it would let you open it.

And I see ur virtual memory size is as same as ur RAM, try increasing it, try 4GB and revert back here.


----------



## samprince1991 (Jun 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> Proccy is Intel Core2 Quad CPU, 2GB RAM, MOBO most prolly Intel Desktop Board DG35EC...
> I can't tell using which s/w he has pulled all these scary specs
> 
> @OP: Which HDD did they give you next? Why don't you try putting the graphics card back in your machine and see if it works...anyways even if it is gone it will be no harm for your MOBO...



They gave me a new HDD

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------




asigh said:


> Remove your LAN cable / or internet connection device. Uninstall the anti virus and check. Also post a screen shot of the task manager, with the process tab expanded. We should be able to see ALL the processes.



Ok I will try ,But if this works ,is my antivitus a waste?

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------




rhitwick said:


> HDD burst???!!!
> Burst means? Can you please tell what exactly happened with the HDD?
> 
> And, if KIS is installed and advanced settings is activated, then any file you try to open which is not whitelisted in KIS, KIS would first scan it then it would let you open it.
> ...



i Have tried this but still it hangs while installing

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 PM ----------




Sam.Shab said:


> little insight into your pc config will help. processor, motherboard & powersupply, along with brand, model number & wattage.



Ho do i find all these in a single click?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 24, 2010)

samprince1991 said:


> Ho do i find all these in a single click?



press Winkey+Pause|Break  key....

*i45.tinypic.com/t66knd.png


----------



## samprince1991 (Jun 24, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> press Winkey+Pause|Break  key....
> 
> *i45.tinypic.com/t66knd.png




Here

windows xp 
professional 
version 2002
service pack 3

registered to 
user


computer 

Intel(R)core(TM) Quad cpu
Q8200@2.33GHz
2.32GHz,1.99gb of ram 
Phsical Adddress Extension


----------



## asingh (Jun 25, 2010)

^^
Groan.....remove the key number. Heck...!


----------



## ico (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, can you give a try to Linux and see whether it runs slow or not? Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu


----------



## iinfi (Jun 26, 2010)

open ur cabinet and using a vacuum cleaner blow air into it to clean it .. blow air into the smps also .. rear fan ...


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

iinfi said:


> open ur cabinet and using a vacuum cleaner blow air into it to clean it .. blow air into the smps also .. rear fan ...



static charge will do more harm than good.


----------

